
Not a buzz word but real AI for marketing segmentation - yamgu
https://ghostwriter.ai/2020/05/18/ai-marketing-personalization-how-to-get-the-most-from-it/
======
yamgu
I'm bored reading about AI as a buzz word. It happens because people who are
writing are not using it! It is real, and I use it for personalization and
segmentation.

